# First big crash



## Chrisc (18 Apr 2014)

Out on a clubrun last Sunday enjoying the Derbyshire countryside I experienced a speed wobble for the first time ever on the descent into Charlesworth village. This quickly developed into an uncontrollable wobble and sad to say I was unable to avoid crashing. Hit the chapel graveyard wall a glancing blow with my left shoulder travelling at about 40mph and went down sliding about 25 yards down the hill to a stop.
Destroyed the left shifter on the bike but remarkably the rest seems fine.

I wasn't so lucky myself. Took two hours to get to hospital, an hour of which was trying to get me enough morphine in so I could be put on a spinal board properly.
Upshot is four displaced fractured ribs, broken collarbone, separated shoulder and a nice two piece shoulder blade plus road rash to left leg, hip, shoulder and knuckles. That said I'm so lucky not to have suffered a head or neck injury. Helmet hit the road and is scuffed and cracked from the impact so did the job it's paid to thanks very much. New one required.

Lots of new kit was out that day that is now trashed, either in the accident itself or scissored off in the Manchester Royal. Been looked after brilliantly over there before discharge and now face months of healing and probable surgery to plate things up.

As I said I never experienced this wobble before and the combination of that lack of experience in how to deal with it, extreme downhill section of road, a bend with a high wall and a gravelly corner right at the point where I really needed to be hard on the brakes but couldn't all conspired to put me up the creek without as it were. Apparently its 'common to assume that something has failed on the bike, wheel or head bearings as this is what it feels like This reaction creates a 'never going to save this' attitude at the outset. The thing to do is to level the pedals and clamp the top tube between the knees to stabilise things and hopefully bring things back under control. My descending in future is going to be a little more circumspect....
Anatomy lesson.






rash

















jersey







forgot this one, CT scan image of my new two piece scapula, floating lower section highlighted.






and a last juicy CT image looking up and out of my ribcage at the shoulder , bit gruesome seeing your own internals like this but what a picture!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Apr 2014)

Ouch! GWS

Cracking (no pun intended) last picture


----------



## NormanD (18 Apr 2014)

Couldn't you have chipped a finger nail or something just to add to the list? ... you don't do thing by half do you  ... speedy recovery there Chris  (He'll do anything to have a day off work that lad)


----------



## coffeejo (18 Apr 2014)

Meep, hope you mend quickly and are back on the bike asap.


----------



## Chrisc (18 Apr 2014)

NormanD said:


> Couldn't you have chipped a finger nail or something just to add to the list? ... you don't do thing by half do you  ... speedy recovery there Chris  (He'll do anything to have a day off work that lad)



Ha! As it goes I did flip my the top of my right thumbnail off as well, hardly seemed worth a mention. :-)
I think I'm out of action for about 3 months. Cue the best spring early summer weather for 20 years, get your bikes ready! :-)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Apr 2014)

Ooooh, ouch.

I hope that all heals cleanly and quickly. Don't do it again.


----------



## Sharky (18 Apr 2014)

It hurts just looking at the photos! Speedy recovery, but don't rush, bones will mend in their own time. 

Just wait until you see the physio and the exercise routines they give you - now they hurt!

Take care,

Keith


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2014)

That does look painful. Hope you get well, soon and aren't in to much pain.


----------



## Andrew_P (18 Apr 2014)

Ouch, spectacular for a first off don't do things by half and I thought my dislocated and fractured shoulder was a good one @ 20mph Bugger coming off at double that speed!! I know the feeling of the early days when cycling seems so far away, took me six weeks to ride again and probably 8-10 until it felt right and I am still a bit nervy on right hand bends! (mine was a tyre blowout fully racked over in a bend)

Your local Physio might be different but I short circuited the system and spent money on private Chiropractor and Physio sessions while I was waiting for the NHS referral in an attempt to reduce the recovery time.


----------



## Andrew_P (18 Apr 2014)

Oh an I reckon number six is the most painful one!


----------



## Lanzecki (18 Apr 2014)

Nasty. Always a worry. GWS. 

But why the "Not for medical use" line on the x-ray?


----------



## smokeysmoo (18 Apr 2014)

Ouchy ouchy ow ow, that's gotta sting like a mofo!!! 

Never had such bad injuries myself but I have landed on my chest a few years ago and got severely bruised ribs and abdo for my trouble, so I know there'll be no coughing, sneezing, yawning, deep breaths, laughing, lying on your side etc, etc, etc. for quite some time!





GWS Chris 

FYI - check with your helmet manufacturer, some offer crash replacement policies, so it could save you a few quid


----------



## HB_Dude (18 Apr 2014)

And who said cycling wasn't dangerous 

Thats a nice collection of injuries you've got there, more akin with what we see at work when we get brought motorcyclists, here's hoping you don't need too much more medical intervention.

Heres wishing you a speedy recovery so you don't miss too much of the sunshine. 

All the best, 
Damian


----------



## Chrisc (18 Apr 2014)

Lanzecki said:


> Nasty. Always a worry. GWS.
> 
> But why the "Not for medical use" line on the x-ray?



Thanks All for the sympathy. Much appreciated 
The not for med use line is put there by the software on my mac I'm using to read the CT scans and X-rays I was given at the hospital. Nice CD's to watch at home. :-)
If you have a medical licensed copy that line disappears. Mine is just the demo version. 
Been interesting looking through the files. When I see the consultant next week I'll at least know what he's on about. :-)


----------



## Chrisc (18 Apr 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> Ouchy ouchy ow ow, that's gotta sting like a mofo!!!
> 
> Never had such bad injuries myself but I have landed on my chest a few years ago and got severely bruised ribs and abdo for my trouble, so I know there'll be no coughing, sneezing, yawning, deep breaths, laughing, lying on your side etc, etc, etc. for quite some time!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip! My giro hat is covered. £40 for a replacement. :-)


----------



## Dayvo (18 Apr 2014)

That sounds like one spectacular crash, with injuries and photos to prove it!

Hope you recover/heal quickly and properly, and are able to get 'back on the horse' again before too long.


----------



## Chrisc (18 Apr 2014)

Andrew_P said:


> Ouch, spectacular for a first off don't do things by half and I thought my dislocated and fractured shoulder was a good one @ 20mph Bugger coming off at double that speed!! I know the feeling of the early days when cycling seems so far away, took me six weeks to ride again and probably 8-10 until it felt right and I am still a bit nervy on right hand bends! (mine was a tyre blowout fully racked over in a bend)
> 
> Your local Physio might be different but I short circuited the system and spent money on private Chiropractor and Physio sessions while I was waiting for the NHS referral in an attempt to reduce the recovery time.



One of my clubmates who accompanied me to the hospital is a sports physio so I'll be getting treatment there. My local NHS ones have been great in the past tho I have to say.


----------



## Big Nick (18 Apr 2014)

Get well soon mate, that's certainly a big 'off'!!


----------



## Mark White (18 Apr 2014)

Jesus, that's rough! Last time I came remotely close to doing that, I was wearing full bike leathers, back protector and gloves, but recovery was not much fun at all. You have my sympathies


----------



## Glow worm (18 Apr 2014)

Nasty one there you have my sympathies too - really hope you heal well and soon.


----------



## Bryony (18 Apr 2014)

Ouch  GWS!!


----------



## ianrauk (18 Apr 2014)

Yowzer!!!


----------



## BAtoo (18 Apr 2014)

Ouch, get well soon...

Unfortunately my girlfriend has seen the piccies and now worries I will end up the same way 

Have you posted the piccies in the Photo Gallery section ?


----------



## gavroche (18 Apr 2014)

Blimey, I was cringing as I was reading it. Feel really sorry for you but wonder what caused the wobble. Was one wheel loose? Recovery will be hard and long but hope it does not put you off cycling. By the way, cycling is the third most dangerous sport, after rugby and motorbikes. Wish you well.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (18 Apr 2014)

Sweet Moses man! That's some list of injuries! 

You are either very glass half full or they are giving you some quality meds. 

In all seriousness i hope you recover as fast and well as possible.


----------



## Lanzecki (18 Apr 2014)

gavroche said:


> . By the way, cycling is the third most dangerous sport, after rugby and motorbikes. Wish you well.



Don't show that to any non-cycling wifes/husbands. 

Was that statement opinion? Or do you have any references?


----------



## vickster (18 Apr 2014)

Owwww, GWS


----------



## Chrisc (18 Apr 2014)

gavroche said:


> Blimey, I was cringing as I was reading it. Feel really sorry for you but wonder what caused the wobble. Was one wheel loose? Recovery will be hard and long but hope it does not put you off cycling. By the way, cycling is the third most dangerous sport, after rugby and motorbikes. Wish you well.


Thanks, the wobble is just an oscillation that sometimes sets up. Happens on motorbikes where it's called a tank slapper.
It does feel like a loose wheel but it's not.

Some info I found here.

PS, I used to play rugby and I ride motorcycles every day... :-)


----------



## Chrisc (18 Apr 2014)

BAtoo said:


> Ouch, get well soon...
> 
> Unfortunately my girlfriend has seen the piccies and now worries I will end up the same way
> 
> Have you posted the piccies in the Photo Gallery section ?



Only if you're unlucky enough to get all the things that came together to nail me happening again. 
Not posted any in the gallery no.


----------



## Chrisc (18 Apr 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Sweet Moses man! That's some list of injuries!
> 
> You are either very glass half full or they are giving you some quality meds.
> 
> In all seriousness i hope you recover as fast and well as possible.



Thanks, just happy not to have a cracked head or broken neck so it's very much half full. The meds are good too. :-)


----------



## Soup890 (18 Apr 2014)

Get well soon. But boy, those pictures words can't describe the pain you went through.


----------



## gavroche (18 Apr 2014)

Lanzecki said:


> Don't show that to any non-cycling wifes/husbands.
> 
> Was that statement opinion? Or do you have any references?


Wasn't an opinion, I read it somewhere but can't remember where.


----------



## Cycling Dan (18 Apr 2014)

Damn, that looks nasty and I bet it feels 10x worse


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Apr 2014)

gavroche said:


> Wasn't an opinion, I read it somewhere but can't remember where.



I am pretty sure it wasn't a fact... not least because "motorbikes" is not a sport!


----------



## GetAGrip (18 Apr 2014)

Eye watering photos! Get well soon Chrisc  What a time of year to take time off yer bike


----------



## Andrew_P (18 Apr 2014)

Chrisc said:


> Only if you're unlucky enough to get all the things that came together to nail me happening again.
> Not posted any in the gallery no.


That's my view now, shoot can happen whatever you do in life, I think I was more worried about coming off *before *my first one.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (18 Apr 2014)

What was the Rapha thing that was ripped?

I've had two speed wobbles, the first I had time to slap the cross bar, the second I only had time to leap onto a verge and try like hell to stay upright.

Horrible feeling, I think you might be right about attitude during the event though, which isn't me being unsympathetic, more empathetic.


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Apr 2014)

I can't even begin to imagine how much that hurts. Hope your healing is straight forward.

Take arnica tablets... Lots of them.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (18 Apr 2014)

Andrew_P said:


> That's my view now, **** can happen whatever you do in life, I think I was more worried about coming off *before *my first one.



Yes! Friends of mine who are more nervy on a bike than me have never had an off!


----------



## Chrisc (18 Apr 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> What was the Rapha thing that was ripped?
> 
> I've had two speed wobbles, the first I had time to slap the cross bar, the second I only had time to leap onto a verge and try like hell to stay upright.
> 
> Horrible feeling, I think you might be right about attitude during the event though, which isn't me being unsympathetic, more empathetic.



It was my favourite trade team jersey. Rapha have seen the damage and think they will be able to make it presentable again. Going in the post to them next week.


----------



## totallyfixed (18 Apr 2014)

Needs to go on the commuting thread, that ought to shut them up for a few minutes .


----------



## Chrisc (18 Apr 2014)

GPS trace from Garmin Connect here.

Enter the out of control wobbling cyclist stage right at a midge under 40mph.
I hit the wall at the first kink in the trace, slide along road at base of wall and stop at the little red bump in the trace, about 25 yards or so.
Adrenaline allows me to get up and recover the bike to the roadside to avoid it being run over. Sit there till advised to move to avoid being run over myself when I am helped down the hill wobbly fashion again to the chapel lane entrance. Long wait for the ambulance begins at mile 26.
Better than a black box this garmin. :-)


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2014)

Sorry to hear that, Chris - GWS!

We have threads about shimmy from time to time, but I think that is one of the worst crashes caused by it that I have read about.

I have never experienced shimmy under normal conditions but nearly suffered it on a long, slow climb last weekend when being battered by gusting crosswinds. A couple of times I overcorrected after being blown sideways, when the wind suddenly dropped. When it happened repeatedly, I was wobbling about all over the place. Going downhill and suffering it would be horrid.


----------



## Chrisc (18 Apr 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Sorry to hear that, Chris - GWS!
> 
> We have threads about shimmy from time to time, but I think that is one of the worst crashes caused by it that I have read about.
> 
> I have never experienced shimmy under normal conditions but nearly suffered it on a long, slow climb last weekend when being battered by gusting crosswinds. A couple of times I overcorrected after being blown sideways, when the wind suddenly dropped. When it happened repeatedly, I was wobbling about all over the place. Going downhill and suffering it would be horrid.



Cheers Colin, this is a steep downhill and it was extremely windy Sunday so that may well have been a factor.

One or two other things upset me about this ride:
A. I've wanted to go to the Polocini cafe for ages and we were nearly there...
B. The whole ride up to this point was into a 20mph headwind and we were going to get blown up the Isle of Skye at record pace as a reward... :-)


----------



## Andrew_Culture (18 Apr 2014)

Chrisc said:


> It was my favourite trade team jersey. Rapha have seen the damage and think they will be able to make it presentable again. Going in the post to them next week.



Wow! That's impressive!


----------



## Chrisc (18 Apr 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Wow! That's impressive!



Free of charge too. :-)


----------



## Crackle (18 Apr 2014)

Chrisc said:


> It was my favourite trade team jersey. Rapha have seen the damage and think they will be able to make it presentable again. Going in the post to them next week.


You think they'll darn it or stitch the edges together  Good for Rapha but bad for you. Good luck with the recovery.


----------



## Chrisc (18 Apr 2014)

Crackle said:


> You think they'll darn it or stitch the edges together  Good for Rapha but bad for you. Good luck with the recovery.


Cheers, no idea. A big hole to darn tho, Likely a shoulder patch cross style. :-)


----------



## Andrew_Culture (18 Apr 2014)

Chrisc said:


> Cheers, no idea. A big hole to darn tho, Likely a shoulder patch cross style. :-)



And why was the Rapha top full of pasta twists?


----------



## Chrisc (18 Apr 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> And why was the Rapha top full of pasta twists?



I'd done carb loading the night before. Doesn't everybody?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (18 Apr 2014)

Chrisc said:


> I'd done carb loading the night before. Doesn't everybody?



Pure class


----------



## Polocini (18 Apr 2014)

As mentioned earlier Chris was on his way over to our place. I'd had a good catch up with one of his club mates a couple of days after the crash who had told me that although badly injured Chris was in good spirits. 

Well, I've just had an email off Chris and I don't want to embarrass him but he's a proper gent and hard as nails. He asked to buy some of our Gilbert Slice for the club mate who waited with him. Legend! 

With the injuries sustained and the attitude showed in the aftermath Chris has to be 'Hard Man of the year' at the club end of season awards!!!!! 

Get well soon fella.

AL


----------



## Norry1 (18 Apr 2014)

I had my first real crash last weekend too on our club run and am a bit battered and bruised but nothing broken. Mine was about half the speed of yours and finished with a front somersault on the bike. Your attitude is brilliant - please send me some of your meds and spirit


----------



## Origamist (18 Apr 2014)

That's really rough, Chris. Hope you make a good recovery.

I had a couple of major speed wobbles in the Peaks last summer at about 40mph and it's v scary when you can start to see into the cracks of a sturdily built stone wall as you head straight for it. With a bit of skill (I did grip the top tube with my thighs, but it took me about 3 seconds to react as I was in a panic) and a lot of luck, I managed to avoid a bone shattering crash. However, my confidence when descending is now shot, particularly on my best bike.


----------



## Chrisc (18 Apr 2014)

Norry1 said:


> I had my first real crash last weekend too on our club run and am a bit battered and bruised but nothing broken. Mine was about half the speed of yours and finished with a front somersault on the bike. Your attitude is brilliant - please send me some of your meds and spirit



Hope you recover quickly and get back out there. You definitely win on style points for a somersault tho, I only managed a bounce and slide. :-) 



Origamist said:


> That's really rough, Chris. Hope you make a good recovery.
> 
> I had a couple of major speed wobbles in the Peaks last summer at about 40mph and it's v scary when you can start to see into the cracks of a sturdily built stone wall as you head straight for it. With a bit of skill (I did grip the top tube with my thighs, but it took me about 3 seconds to react as I was in a panic) and a lot of luck, I managed to avoid a bone shattering crash. However, my confidence when descending is now shot, particularly on my best bike.



It must be Peak tarmac then! Pleased to hear you saved it and that the top tube knee grip works cos that's what I'll be trying, probably all the way down from now on! I never had much descending confidence and as you say, it'll take a while to get back to even that level. But its not like we're racing for a living is it and after all, this is supposed to be fun. :-)


----------



## Crankarm (18 Apr 2014)

Ouch! GWS soon. Respect.
Fabulous images of you.

How's your bike? If it developed a serious and dangerous wobble like it did causing you to crash then surely there must be a problem with the frame or design?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Apr 2014)

Ouch! 
Couldn't even look on after the first picture: hope you get well as soon as reasonably possible!


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Apr 2014)

Heal fast, get well soon.


----------



## Chrisc (19 Apr 2014)

Polocini said:


> Get well soon fella.
> 
> AL


Cheers Al, you bugger ... :-)

Coffee in my favourite mug but no cake :-(


----------



## Chrisc (19 Apr 2014)

Crankarm said:


> Ouch! GWS soon. Respect.
> Fabulous images of you.
> 
> How's your bike? If it developed a serious and dangerous wobble like it did causing you to crash then surely there must be a problem with the frame or design?



Cheers. Although I've not seen it I'm told by clubmates and the chap who very kindly drove over to retrieve it for me that it needs a left hand shifter. That apparently was 'destroyed' .And the fork is suspect so that will be replaced too.

Reading about this wobble it can be induced by bad design yes but in this case and after 5000 miles on the bike I'm confident it's not that. Just bad luck, lack of experience, too much speed and gravel. Perfect storm really and you'd have to be really unlucky for everything to stack up like that again I think. Or I hope! :-)


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2014)

Chrisc said:


> Reading about this wobble it can be induced by bad design yes but in this case and after 5000 miles on the bike I'm confident it's not that. Just bad luck, lack of experience, too much speed and gravel. Perfect storm really and you'd have to be really unlucky for everything to stack up like that again I think. Or I hope! :-)


I don't want to worry you, but ...


----------



## Chrisc (19 Apr 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I don't want to worry you, but ...



Cheers Colin! 
I think the top tube knee thing is going to become the norm for me. 
I've never experience so much as a twitch before last Sunday tho and have descended longer faster sections. Averaged 42 coming down the moss the same morning with no bother. 
Very odd.


----------



## hopless500 (20 Apr 2014)

Ouch - hope that all heals quickly.


----------



## Ken Dawson (20 Apr 2014)

Chrisc said:


> Out on a clubrun last Sunday enjoying the Derbyshire countryside I experienced a speed wobble for the first time ever on the descent into Charlesworth village. This quickly developed into an uncontrollable wobble and sad to say I was unable to avoid crashing. Hit the chapel graveyard wall a glancing blow with my left shoulder travelling at about 40mph and went down sliding about 25 yards down the hill to a stop.
> Destroyed the left shifter on the bike but remarkably the rest seems fine.
> 
> I wasn't so lucky myself. Took two hours to get to hospital, an hour of which was trying to get me enough morphine in so I could be put on a spinal board properly.
> ...


Hi. I'm with the Polocini Club over in Romiley which I believe is where you were heading? 
Speed OR Death Wobble happened to me last year whilst riding with the Polocini lads, 42mph down the Snake Pass. I too had never heard of it or been informed on how to avoid or deal with it. Unlike yourself I was lucky and after 400m of wobbly decline managed to come to a standstill. If you want to know more read Dave Moulton's bike blog on Speed Wobble, it's educational and informative. 
I feel strongly on the subject of Wobble because it can kill you yet nobody talks about it? I recently wrote to Cyclist, the magazine and asked them to do an article on it, awareness is important. Like yourself, I will never forget that feeling of the whip and uncontrollable nature of the complete bike which almost threw me over the edge of the Snake. Get well soon mate.


----------



## nickyboy (20 Apr 2014)

Jeez, get well soon.

I live about a mile from where you crashed. It's an extremely dodgy descent for even those very familiar with it. Look on the bright side; last year a cyclist lost control of the descent from Charlesworth village into Broadbottom and went straight over the dry stone wall at the bottom and into the river. Even more seriously injured than you.


----------



## Chrisc (20 Apr 2014)

nickyboy said:


> Jeez, get well soon.
> 
> I live about a mile from where you crashed. It's an extremely dodgy descent for even those very familiar with it. Look on the bright side; last year a cyclist lost control of the descent from Charlesworth village into Broadbottom and went straight over the dry stone wall at the bottom and into the river. Even more seriously injured than you.



Thanks for that! I consider myself very lucky indeed to have walked away, albeit shakily, from the scene of this stack. Starting to feel much better and hoping for a positive meeting with the surgeon Thursday morning. :-)


----------



## Chrisc (20 Apr 2014)

Ken Dawson said:


> Hi. I'm with the Polocini Club over in Romiley which I believe is where you were heading?
> Speed OR Death Wobble happened to me last year whilst riding with the Polocini lads, 42mph down the Snake Pass. I too had never heard of it or been informed on how to avoid or deal with it. Unlike yourself I was lucky and after 400m of wobbly decline managed to come to a standstill. If you want to know more read Dave Moulton's bike blog on Speed Wobble, it's educational and informative.
> I feel strongly on the subject of Wobble because it can kill you yet nobody talks about it? I recently wrote to Cyclist, the magazine and asked them to do an article on it, awareness is important. Like yourself, I will never forget that feeling of the whip and uncontrollable nature of the complete bike which almost threw me over the edge of the Snake. Get well soon mate.



Hi Ken,

Yes I was indeed trying to get to Polocini for a coffee and cake but came up short just above the chapel. 

Thanks for the heads up on Dave Moulton, will read up on that. Did you check out that link I posted to the video of it being set up earlier in the thread?

I'd never heard anything about this phenomenon and that played a big part in me not containing things as I was certain my wheel was about to collapse and almost resigned myself to a big one. 

Agree that it ought to be more publicised given the speeds involved and potential for serious injury. It would've been useful to me to be aware of anything that might have helped. Scared the living s**t out of me riding a bucking bronco at 40mph I can tell you. 

Take care

Chris


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Apr 2014)

And to think someone was down the pub the other night telling me how golfers suffer more serious injuries than cyclists !


----------



## Chrisc (21 Apr 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> And to think someone was down the pub the other night telling me how golfers suffer more serious injuries than cyclists !



They do get hit by lightening a bit? ;-)


----------



## smokeysmoo (21 Apr 2014)

Chrisc said:


> They do get hit by lightening a bit? ;-)


and golf balls do sting like a b!tch when they hit you, don't ask how I know this 

How you feeling Chris? Hope you've not had need to sneeze yet pal!


----------



## Chrisc (21 Apr 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> and golf balls do sting like a b!tch when they hit you, don't ask how I know this
> 
> How you feeling Chris? Hope you've not had need to sneeze yet pal!



Bit ropey at times but not at all bad considering thanks for asking. My home nursing staff are doing the business. Meals, papers, brews, cakes all appear and are cleared away leaving me nothing to do but eat, drink, sleep and browse the web looking for bike spares and reading the forum. :-)
I'm seriously thankful for my missus. She's a star! 

Off to see a surgeon Thursday so hanging in there till I find out what the master plan for re-assembly turns out to be. I can't see not getting plated up as all the ribs are overlapping and I can't see how they will heal in that position. But what do I know! 
I have had to cough a few times and hiccups are fun too. :-)


----------



## Sods_Laur (21 Apr 2014)

Wishing you all the best for recovery, though I will warn you the patience of domestic nursing staff tends to run out quite quickly. Take advantage of it while you can! 

Good luck for the appointment on Thursday, you've done a proper job on yourself. I'm sure your missus is grateful you're still in one piece. As are you I expect.


----------



## Chrisc (22 Apr 2014)

Sods_Laur said:


> Wishing you all the best for recovery, though I will warn you the patience of domestic nursing staff tends to run out quite quickly. Take advantage of it while you can!
> 
> Good luck for the appointment on Thursday, you've done a proper job on yourself. I'm sure your missus is grateful you're still in one piece. As are you I expect.



Thanks! Well,my domestiques have gone back to the day jobs today but breakfast in bed still arrived, portioned out pill supplies and a sandwich is prepared for lunchtime, so far so good. Chapeau to my excellent staff.


----------



## HLaB (22 Apr 2014)

Yikes, Heal fast @Chrisc . Last thing probably on your mind Rapha will repair the jersey.


----------



## Chrisc (22 Apr 2014)

HLaB said:


> Yikes, Heal fast @Chrisc . Last thing probably on your mind Rapha will repair the jersey.


 
Cheers! 
Actually, I hadn't seen the shoulder at the time, neck brace stopped me looking but they were about to cut that off and I asked them not to. The doctor grinned at me and asked if I was serious and I said yes, it'll come out from under, full zip you see. He told the nurse to make an official note, 'patient prefers pain to having his jersey cut off...'


----------



## fossyant (23 Apr 2014)

Totally missed this, I've been away, but on CC on occasion. Only spotted it as Al posted on the 'speed wobble' thread on the club web site.

I guess you didn't know the hill then. It's one of those gravity holes - it's stupidly steep and just sucks you in - I only do less than 30 down it as I know it well, and you need to be able to stop. 

The wobble was probably speed, vs braking forces vs bloody steep hill.

Feck all you can do about it as it's a physics thing, and certain 'forces' can cause it. You can deal with it, like has been said, ease off brakes, clamp legs to top tube, then hit the brakes again, or ease off if you don't have a wall in front of you.

Certainly worth telling folk about it. It's scary. 

How are you healing up. Watch the shoulder !!


----------



## fossyant (23 Apr 2014)

Anyway, us cyclists are hard nuts. I get sick of seeing the air ambulance programmes going out to horse riders. It said that horse riding is 10 times more dangerous than cycling. Air Ambulance arrives at stables, rider has fallen off a horse. Person is screaming in pain on the floor. Air jobbie to hospital. Result - bumps and bruises... WTF....

Kudos matey !!!!


----------



## buggi (23 Apr 2014)

Chrisc said:


> Ha! As it goes I did flip my the top of my right thumbnail off as well, hardly seemed worth a mention. :-)
> I think I'm out of action for about 3 months. Cue the best spring early summer weather for 20 years, get your bikes ready! :-)


 of all your injuries it's actually this one that made me wince. GWS.


----------



## Hip Priest (23 Apr 2014)

Wow. Only just seen this. Get well soon mate.


----------



## Chrisc (23 Apr 2014)

fossyant said:


> Totally missed this, I've been away, but on CC on occasion. Only spotted it as Al posted on the 'speed wobble' thread on the club web site.
> 
> I guess you didn't know the hill then. It's one of those gravity holes - it's stupidly steep and just sucks you in - I only do less than 30 down it as I know it well, and you need to be able to stop.
> 
> ...



Hi Fossy,

Not too bad ta, bit sore and stiff and off to hospital in the am to discuss meccano sets. :-)

I'd never been on the hill no, I just took off after the other lads, got the wobble on WTF?! Braked hard, lost the back end, hit the gravel and kind of leaned into the wall in the corner to try to reduce the impact then slid very ungracefully down the hill a bit. 
It was all very quick and very scary. I'd certainly never come across it before and I hope never to experience it again.

There was some discussion about an air ambulance and I said well we may as well make a day of it but they didn't want to get me back out after all the fuss getting me in on Monks Road, there was concern that I might end up in Broadbottom on the trolley. :-)


----------



## fossyant (23 Apr 2014)

Chrisc said:


> Hi Fossy,
> 
> Not too bad ta, bit sore and stiff and off to hospital in the am to discuss meccano sets. :-)
> 
> ...



It's a right barsteward hill. Thank god you are OK.. It's like a bloody 'worm hole' if coming down - I know it well, but have only come down it once or twice in my life - same up it... (yup I avoid it). I am local too !!!

It's one of those that does the optical illusion, but going up is like "why is this so hard" so I suspect the down hill got you. It's 25%..


----------



## fossyant (23 Apr 2014)

Chrisc said:


> Hi Fossy,
> 
> Not too bad ta, bit sore and stiff and off to hospital in the am to discuss meccano sets. :-)
> 
> ...



PS I'll get you a coffee next time you are over......Just shout !!


----------



## 400bhp (23 Apr 2014)

fossyant said:


> It's a right barsteward hill. Thank god you are OK.. It's like a bloody 'worm hole' if coming down - I know it well, but have only come down it once or twice in my life - same up it... (yup I avoid it). I am local too !!!
> 
> It's one of those that does the optical illusion, but going up is like "why is this so hard" so I suspect the down hill got you. It's 25%..



Which hill was it?


----------



## Chrisc (23 Apr 2014)

Cheers, I will. I do intend to make it to the bloody cafe one of these days!


----------



## Chrisc (23 Apr 2014)

400bhp said:


> Which hill was it?



Monks Road down into Charlesworth. I crashed into the chapel graveyard wall at Chapel Brow. :-)


----------



## fossyant (23 Apr 2014)

It's steep, very steep !!!!


----------



## 400bhp (23 Apr 2014)

Owww

Gven where it is I must have been down it years ago. However we often used the Chunal into/out of Glossop.


----------



## Easytigers (23 Apr 2014)

Just looked at this thread...get well soon mate!. My dad lives in Stalybridge and I'm taking the bike up next time I visit. The section where you came off was on my ideal route...I might give it a miss!!!!!


----------



## WellyWonkey (24 Apr 2014)

Hi Chris, sorry to read about your crash. You don't do things in halves do you? Jesus!
I know exactly where you came off. I cycled up it only last weekend going from Charlesworth upwards. It's very deceiving how steep it actually is there where you came a cropper. 
Even one of the locals washing his car just near the bottom laughed as I was trying to ascend it. He suggested I move to Norwich to practise my favourite pastime! I think he may have a point.
All the best with the recovery m8. It will take a while to build up your confidence again (as well as your broken body!)
Stick with it pal, you'll soon be up and riding again


----------



## Chrisc (24 Apr 2014)

I'd just come up Chunal out of Glossop and heading down to Romiley for cake. :-(


----------



## slowmotion (24 Apr 2014)

Lorks! Get well soon Chrisc.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Apr 2014)

I forgot that I also crashed on Monks Road. Going uphill

I was so slow on the really steep bit that my front wheel touched the kerb and over I went in the middle of the road, still attached to the pedals.

Despite it being local it isn't popular with Glossop cyclists. Too hard going up and, as OP has unfortunately found, too dangerous going down


----------



## Chrisc (24 Apr 2014)

Well I've seen the consultant and it's more of the same. Back in 4 weeks to check progress. Meantime just resting and waiting.


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2014)

nickyboy said:


> Despite it being local it isn't popular with Glossop cyclists. Too hard going up and, as OP has unfortunately found, too dangerous going down


 
It's not popular at all. It's just orrible. You've got to try Gorsey Brow in Broadbottom - that has a handrail !


----------



## ushills (24 Apr 2014)

GWS, hopefully it won't put you off!

Accidents happen in all areas of life, get back on the bike as soon as you can.

PS. I could have been worse, that's always my motto.


----------



## Chrisc (24 Apr 2014)

fossyant said:


> It's not popular at all. It's just orrible. You've got to try Gorsey Brow in Broadbottom - that has a handrail !


So which idiot put the tarmac on that and how did they stop it sliding off? :-)


----------



## Melonfish (24 Apr 2014)

ouch!
looks nasty, if you don't mind me asking how did you get all the shots of your scans etc?
if my missus let people see their own scans she's lose her job in a heartbeat.


----------



## Chrisc (24 Apr 2014)

Melonfish said:


> ouch!
> looks nasty, if you don't mind me asking how did you get all the shots of your scans etc?
> if my missus let people see their own scans she's lose her job in a heartbeat.



I asked the doctor for them. Got 2 cd's with ultrasound, xrays and ct scans on. Is this not usual then? Found free software for viewing the dicom files on a mac.


----------



## vickster (24 Apr 2014)

Chrisc said:


> I asked the doctor for them. Got 2 cd's with ultrasound, xrays and ct scans on. Is this not usual then? Found free software for viewing the dicom files on a mac.


It's usual with private hospitals  I have my old knee MRIs, had an X ray too but the disc corrupted


----------



## ScotiaLass (24 Apr 2014)

I've just seen this.
Very nasty - I hope you heal well and speedily!


----------



## Chrisc (24 Apr 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> I've just seen this.
> Very nasty - I hope you heal well and speedily!



Thank you! Am improving day by day now, small steps but can feel things settling back down. 
Apparently my collarbone is a "lovely shape" for healing. :-)


----------



## ScotiaLass (24 Apr 2014)

Chrisc said:


> Thank you! Am improving day by day now, small steps but can feel things settling back down.
> Apparently my collarbone is a "lovely shape" for healing. :-)


Oh, good to hear! Take it easy...lots of beer tea and cake


----------



## Chrisc (24 Apr 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> Oh, good to hear! Take it easy...lots of beer tea and cake



You know I haven't touched a drop since the accident. The pills say no beer but that doesn't usually make any difference. :-)
I musta been more shaken than I realised! Nurse! Beer!


----------



## ScotiaLass (24 Apr 2014)

Chrisc said:


> You know I haven't touched a drop since the accident. The pills say no beer but that doesn't usually make any difference. :-)
> I musta been more shaken than I realised! Nurse! Beer!


Ooooh don't drink if the meds say not to.
Stick to tea and cake


----------



## Chrisc (24 Apr 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> Ooooh don't drink if the meds say not to.
> Stick to tea and cake



Crumpets are being toasted at the mo instead. :-)


----------



## Chrisc (15 May 2014)

Mini update and thanks for all the good wishes. :-)
Am feeling a bit more human again now and thanks to a mate who loaned me his turbo I got back in the saddle for a bit yesterday. 
Careful not to overdo things as the breaks are knitting up but not strong after four weeks, good enough to sit and pedal tho. 

No idea how long it might be till I can go out properly yet but at least I can spin my legs a bit now.

Also finally managed to source a new Sempre fork so that's a big relief as the other cracked in the crash. New Chorus shifters arrived as well. 
Looking good! :-)


----------



## NormanD (15 May 2014)

Well done fella .... speedy recovery and stop eating all the jaffa cakes


----------



## Chrisc (15 May 2014)

NormanD said:


> Well done fella .... speedy recovery and stop eating all the jaffa cakes


Cheers! Where've you hid the camera then? I polished off a whole tube in a sitting the other day!


----------



## NormanD (15 May 2014)

Chrisc said:


> Cheers! Where've you hid the camera then? I polished off a whole tube in a sitting the other day!



I done the same while I was off the bike injured


----------



## Chrisc (15 May 2014)

NormanD said:


> I done the same while I was off the bike injured


well they are technically 'cake' :-)


----------



## Kiwiavenger (16 May 2014)

Just came across this and OUCH!!

I though a broken wrist and bruised ribs hurt! Hope your better soon


----------



## Chrisc (16 May 2014)

Kiwiavenger said:


> Just came across this and OUCH!!
> 
> I though a broken wrist and bruised ribs hurt! Hope your better soon


Thank you! Improving day by day. Way to go but hoping to be able to ride to see a stage of the TDF at least.


----------



## Saluki (16 May 2014)

Glad you are improving. Only just seen this thread. 
I broke my scapula in two in 2001, sad to say that it still gives me a bit of gyp now and again, especially in cold weather.

Keep up the good work on those jaffa cakes. They are planning a global takeover and eating them is the only way to deal with the threat. You know it makes sense.


----------



## Chrisc (16 May 2014)

Saluki said:


> Glad you are improving. Only just seen this thread.
> I broke my scapula in two in 2001, sad to say that it still gives me a bit of gyp now and again, especially in cold weather.
> 
> Keep up the good work on those jaffa cakes. They are planning a global takeover and eating them is the only way to deal with the threat. You know it makes sense.


Thanks. Good to hear you recovered. Only 1% of the pop. breaks a scapula you know. Very select group of individuals/idiots. :-)
And I agree Jaffa cakes must be destroyed at every opportunity.


----------



## Saluki (16 May 2014)

Chrisc said:


> Thanks. Good to hear you recovered. Only 1% of the pop. breaks a scapula you know. Very select group of individuals/idiots. :-)
> And I agree Jaffa cakes must be destroyed at every opportunity.


My scapula breaking wasn't as glamorous and action packed as yours though. I had a large wooden market stall fall on me after an artic hit it whilst driving down a closed road. My dog got out from under the wreckage totally unscathed and put his head in nearby bin and helped himself to some thrown away mcdonalds. Totally unconcerned.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (16 May 2014)

Just saw this. I know that hill well. As a beginner it's a timely warning to me having just bought my first road bike.
My sincere best wishes to you.
Geoff


----------



## Chrisc (16 May 2014)

Saluki said:


> My scapula breaking wasn't as glamorous and action packed as yours though. I had a large wooden market stall fall on me after an artic hit it whilst driving down a closed road. My dog got out from under the wreckage totally unscathed and put his head in nearby bin and helped himself to some thrown away mcdonalds. Totally unconcerned.



Not action packed!? Artic, market stall? Sounds like a scene from Die Hard **** Was Bruce WIllis driving? ;-) Lucky escape and love your dog attitude :-)



Geoff Crowther said:


> Just saw this. I know that hill well. As a beginner it's a timely warning to me having just bought my first road bike.
> My sincere best wishes to you.
> Geoff



Thank you, if I'd even heard of speed wobble before I might have saved it rather thank simply looking for somewhere to crash.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 May 2014)

Saluki said:


> My scapula breaking wasn't as glamorous and action packed as yours though. I had a large wooden market stall fall on me after an artic hit it whilst driving down a closed road. My dog got out from under the wreckage totally unscathed and put his head in nearby bin and helped himself to some thrown away mcdonalds. Totally unconcerned.





Chrisc said:


> Not action packed!? Artic, market stall? Sounds like a scene from Die Hard **** Was Bruce WIllis driving? ;-) Lucky escape and love your dog attitude :-)
> .


^^^ What Chrisc said.


----------



## Saluki (16 May 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> ^^^ What Chrisc said.


Nah. I was putting out replica artifacts for a history fair for local schools when I large lorry that should have delivered things to bakers 2 hours hence, drove up the road and turned sharp right. The trailer caught my big wooden market stall thing that the council provided and brought the whole lot crashing down. Naturally the lorry didn't bother to stop but local CCTV, a long queue at the post office and 2 police officers saw the whole thing. I got pulled out by a rescue ambulance crew while Troy, my GSD, looked on in an unconcerned manner.
The dog was absolutely fine


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 May 2014)

Still sounds quite spectacular though.


----------



## gavgav (16 May 2014)

Chrisc said:


> Out on a clubrun last Sunday enjoying the Derbyshire countryside I experienced a speed wobble for the first time ever on the descent into Charlesworth village. This quickly developed into an uncontrollable wobble and sad to say I was unable to avoid crashing. Hit the chapel graveyard wall a glancing blow with my left shoulder travelling at about 40mph and went down sliding about 25 yards down the hill to a stop.
> Destroyed the left shifter on the bike but remarkably the rest seems fine.
> 
> I wasn't so lucky myself. Took two hours to get to hospital, an hour of which was trying to get me enough morphine in so I could be put on a spinal board properly.
> ...


. Get well and mended soon! Note to self, remember this when flying downhill!


----------



## nickyboy (21 May 2014)

For a change I rode down Monks Road yesterday and thus the bit of road the OP crashed on.

I can see the problem, not at all safe. There is a straightish 400m of about 14% downhill so you can easily get up over 40mph if you want to. Immediately after this the road turns right about 30%, it narrows to single vehicle width AND there is a bloody big wall if you go straight on. So you have to scrub off a lot of speed to safely go through the narrower bit and negotiate the swing to the right. Leave it too late (and the narrow bit is about 16% so it is easy to carry too much speed) and you're into the wall. I was a bit tense, braking hard, so I can imagine a speed wobble is easy to generate.

Then you're onto the 20% bit with a T junction at the bottom!

Get well soon


----------



## Chrisc (23 May 2014)

gavgav said:


> . Get well and mended soon! Note to self, remember this when flying downhill!


Thanks! :-)



nickyboy said:


> For a change I rode down Monks Road yesterday and thus the bit of road the OP crashed on.
> 
> I can see the problem, not at all safe. There is a straightish 400m of about 14% downhill so you can easily get up over 40mph if you want to. Immediately after this the road turns right about 30%, it narrows to single vehicle width AND there is a bloody big wall if you go straight on. So you have to scrub off a lot of speed to safely go through the narrower bit and negotiate the swing to the right. Leave it too late (and the narrow bit is about 16% so it is easy to carry too much speed) and you're into the wall. I was a bit tense, braking hard, so I can imagine a speed wobble is easy to generate.
> 
> ...



Yeah that 10 foot wall is the graveyard wall too and that's what I leaned into to try slow down, the corner is also covered in gravel so it's hard to brake once you arrive. My wobble developed all of it's own accord, I think maybe the wind hit my wheel and set it up, it was hellish windy that day but whatever it was I found no way out. :-(
I think I might not bother ever visiting that hill again. Not much desire to see it. I was also lucky to get out of the way of cars trying to get round me adrenaline is a great thing and let me get up and drag the bike and myself to the side before I flopped.

The policeman taking details thought I was out of it, asked my surname, Me: Charlesworth, Policeman thinking uh oh, head injury: "No, no, not where you are, what's your surname? Me: Charlesworth, Policeman: this is worse than I thought, Name, what's _your_ name? Me: Charlesworth, really, it is! Policeman, you're kidding? Me: Nope, not today mate.

Went to hospital again yesterday and am making good progress, better range of movement than expected, I have been digging the allotment tho and building raised beds for the missus as part of my rehab. Bones aren't set yet, are at a 'jelly' stage apparently and will set over the next few weeks. Won't be allowed back on the bike for some time tho, another 8-10 weeks minimum so no ride to see the TDF for me. Gonna have to get a lift to as close a vantage point as poss and sit and wait with a beer. Ah well, doesn't sound too bad when you put it like that does it? :-)

For anyone unfamiliar with speed wobble/tankslapper this video is the most graphic demo I have seen of just how fast it develops and how hard it is to control. My bike felt like this, trying to hang onto a bucking bronco.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 May 2014)

I too have just discoverd this thread. Bloody Hell! That looks like it was really really hurty, I'm glad you're on the mend and feeling better. I have never heard of speed wobble before, I have learnt a very valuable lesson today.

You're attitude is commendable, I hope you are back on the bike soon.

Any up date on the Rapha?


----------



## Chrisc (24 May 2014)

CarlP said:


> I too have just discoverd this thread. Bloody Hell! That looks like it was really really hurty, I'm glad you're on the mend and feeling better. I have never heard of speed wobble before, I have learnt a very valuable lesson today.
> 
> You're attitude is commendable, I hope you are back on the bike soon.
> 
> Any up date on the Rapha?



Thanks, glad you found out about wobble the easy way and spread the word! :-)
My Rapha is in progress, they seemed unfazed by the carnage so I'm very hopeful!


----------



## Chrisc (18 Jun 2014)

Shirt arrived back today from the Rapha repair shop. 
Just need to find a way to get grass stains out and we're sorted. :-)

Still another 4-6 weeks before I can ride again but still waiting for my new fork from Bianchi. 
It's been coming for sometime now ... 

Anyway, pic of the FREE shirt repair, FREE to return and sent back to me FREE as well! 
All stitched together internally so it's smooth inside before being patched up.
Great service. 

Before






After


----------



## Chrisc (19 Jun 2014)

Well just saw the consultant. Healing apart from the shoulder blade which is unstable and means I can forget riding a bike for some months to come. 
Which is a bugger ....


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Jun 2014)

Bad luck. Any physio suggested to improve stability ?


----------



## Chrisc (19 Jun 2014)

Arjimlad said:


> Bad luck. Any physio suggested to improve stability ?


Yes thanks, first appointment is in two weeks. I feel well enough to ride which is frustrating but then again it doesn't take much to move the shoulder blade and then I know about it. :-)


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Jun 2014)

A long wait.. already and to come. :-(


----------



## Chrisc (19 Jun 2014)

Yep but it looks like I'll be OK at the end of it, albeit with less strength and movement than I'm used to but I will get back out there. 
My bike will be a it dusty is all :-)


----------



## grimpeur (20 Jun 2014)

Over the years I have seen quite a few people come to grief on fast descents (Peak District) and am thankful I've managed to avoid a big off like yours (so far at least). It's scary how quickly things can get out of control when descending on narrow roads especially if the road surface is poor and /or wet- so easy to gain speed, so hard to slow down. I generally avoid these sorts of roads these days if possible and guess you may do the same in future. But don't let this put you off getting back on the bike- there is still plenty of fun to be had out there even if you never go into the hills again. Good luck and best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Chrisc (20 Jun 2014)

Thanks! I'll certainly be more wary once I get back but hard to avoid the hills round here. There's no flat bits for miles. :-)


----------



## Chrisc (29 Apr 2015)

Mini update on this old news.
Finally back in the saddle with my commute. Things won't be the same because things aren't in the same places that they were BUT I just got my first 100 mile (111m) week since last April in last week. Then fell ill with a virus... at least I'm more relaxed about enforced rest days now :-)
Next target 50 miles, it's like starting over from scratch here, I remember when 100 was a walk in the park.


----------

